# Best tow bar setup



## Carter Morgan (Apr 22, 2005)

Perhaps this topic has been covered before, sorry if it has but new to this forum and cannot find a way to search the data base for an thread on this subject.

 Will be towing a Chevy S10 any suggestions for a tow bar set up and a breaking system.


----------



## RV-VOL (Apr 23, 2005)

Best tow bar setup

CarterMorgan,

We have been in business Since 1961.  The only Eq. Hitch that we have carried is the Eaz-Lift System and the friction sway control that works with the hitch system.  We have used the Teksonsha Voyager brake control system. $400.00 for the Eq Hitch Sway and Ele Brakes.  This is the reason we have used these products for so many years Value and Performance.

I use this system on all my tow trucks.  

I did put a Tekonsha Prodigy ($135.00) on my personal Ford 350 main reason is the nice look of digital display. Does it work any better? than the Voyager I don't think so.

I have some customers who have requested the Equal-i-zer Hitch system which takes away the fristion sway control and has it built into the hitch system. This is also a nice feature but little more costly.  The Reese product is also a very wide used system.

Who makes the best mouse trap? Good question.....

Happy Camping


----------



## RV-VOL (Apr 23, 2005)

Best tow bar setup

CarterMorgan,

If you are using a towing sytem for a Class A We only use the Blue -Ox system with the Apollo braking system. This seems to be the most asked for system with little problems.

Happy Camping


----------



## np551 (Jun 4, 2005)

Best tow bar setup

I'm not sure there is much difference one make to another. We tow a Honda Acord with a Roadmaster Falcon tow bar and  it is trouble free except when unhitching you may have to tap the pins out with a hammer when there is tension on the bar.

Happy camping

NP


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2005)

Best tow bar setup

Can the s10 be towed 4 down without modifacations?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 5, 2005)

Best tow bar setup

First, check to be sure as I don't believe that an S10 can be towed unless you get a drive shaft disconnect installed. You can check that our at the RV-NET site or the one from REMCO. 

The top rated tow bars are from Blue Ox and from Roadmaster. I would suggest that you buy a quality tow bar and the base plate made for it by the same manufacturer. It has always seemed foolish to me the number of people who pay many thousands of dollars for a motorhome and a tow vehicle, and then they try to find the cheapest tow set-up that they can find. If the two come apart the cheap system will get very expensive as the toad slams into the rear of the motorhome. 

There are also many good quality brake systems for the toads. By far the most popular brake sustem is the one from Brake Buddy, which I have now used for seven years. We also tow with the Aladdin tow bar from Blue Ox.


----------

